# installation .ipa



## balyves (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour!

Je travaille actuellement avec l'Adobe Digital Publishing Suite afin de créer des publications pour iPad.

Les outils sont simples a utiliser et j'ai crée une application via mon compte developer avec les UDID des iPad de tests et tous les certificats dont on a besoin.
Les applis s'installent parfaitement sur 3 iPad via une synchronisation par iTunes sur Mac.

Mon problème est qu'une des personnes qui doit tester l'application et en déplacement, loin de son PC, et qu'il ne peut pas installer l'ipa. J'ai essayé par pièce jointe a un mail, mais impossible.

Il parait evident qu'il s'agit de mesures de protection imposées par Apple, mais existe-t-il une autre méthode pour installer les .ipa sans iTunes?
Bien évidemment oublions XCode...

Merci


----------



## Nyx0uf (6 Septembre 2011)

Xcode (4) -> Archives -> Share


----------



## Céroce (6 Septembre 2011)

Sous Xcode, regarde la doc intitulée _Distributing Enterprise Apps for iOS 4 Devices_.
Le titre laisse penser que c'est limité aux comptes "Enterprise", mais absolument pas, la distribution AdHoc est permise par ce procédé.
La doc dit qu'il faut éditer un fichier .plist. En fait, il suffit de choisir Archive > Share&#8230; et cocher Entreprise Deployment pour qu'un tel fichier soit généré.

(Recherche "Distribution Over the Air" sur le net, il existe des sites qui aident au déploiement, mais qui n'ont rien d'indispensables).


----------



## balyves (6 Septembre 2011)

Céroce a dit:


> Sous Xcode, regarde la doc intitulée _Distributing Enterprise Apps for iOS 4 Devices_.
> Le titre laisse penser que c'est limité aux comptes "Enterprise", mais absolument pas, la distribution AdHoc est permise par ce procédé.
> La doc dit qu'il faut éditer un fichier .plist. En fait, il suffit de choisir Archive > Share et cocher Entreprise Deployment pour qu'un tel fichier soit généré.
> (Recherche "Distribution Over the Air" sur le net, il existe des sites qui aident au déploiement, mais qui n'ont rien d'indispensables).



Ce n'est pas pour une distribution ad-hoc, l'appli sera sur sur l'iTunes Store dans quelques jours, c'est juste que nous sommes 4 à devoir la tester et la présenter à d'autres.

Avec l'Adobe Digital Publishing Suite, tu n'as absolument pas accès au code de ton application, elle est compilée par un programme client qui se connecte aux serveurs d'Adobe... et te renvoie un lien pour télécharger le .ipa que tu testes et le .zip que tu soumets à Apple via iTunes Connect.

Je pensais même pas qu'il y avait des sites qui puissent te faire du déploiement aussi simple...
http://www.diawi.com/

Merci beaucoup pour ta contribution!


----------

